# canadianCUBING Classic 2009



## Sa967St (Jun 8, 2009)

C^3 has been announced!
http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=15



canadiancubing.com said:


> CanadianCUBING is pleased to present the The canadianCUBING Classic 2009 (C3 2009). The competition will take place on *Saturday July 25, 2009 *at the The Children's Museum. The Museum is located at *10 King Street West, Kitchener, Ontario*. The competition will run from 10AM to 5PM, the operating hours of the museum.
> This competition will be similar to last year's C3 competition in the events offered. It is aimed at giving cubers a chance to set official times, as well as generate exposure for cubing here in Canada. We will have only seven official events available at the competition.
> This is an official WCA event, and as such all official regulations will be followed. Please take some time to read them over before the day of the competition, especially if you have never competed before.
> 
> ...



registration:
http://www.canadiancubing.com/Registration.aspx?ID=C32009


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah. This makes me happy. There is a very high chance that I'll be there. 
ouch. 
8hr. drive
I guess that this is my only summer vacation trip.  / :/


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

I saw children's museum and got happy because we have one in our town...but then I remembered it was for Canadia.


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 12, 2009)

I already registered for this too, so excited!!!
I registered for BLD... hopefully by this time I shall have learned M2 and gotten like a 30% success rate... then I will have succeeded if I get even ONE sub-5 min solve at C3 2009!!!

And I need a sub-18 average by this time or Justin's going to stab me in the nuts.

And Bill...
And... anybody else who's been watching me cube since last year.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ah. This makes me happy. There is a very high chance that I'll be there.
> ouch.
> 8hr. drive
> I guess that this is my only summer vacation trip.  / :/



take me with you...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 12, 2009)

Will be there for sure. =D


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. This makes me happy. There is a very high chance that I'll be there.
> ...


I'll talk to my parents...There's a chance, that if I can go, you'd be able to join.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah. I know. Double-post, but...

I *will* be attending this.
Jules *may* be attending this. (not with me, though.)
Kit(Clement) will *probably* be attending this.
jtjogobonito *might* be attending this.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll be there for sure, I live like 20minutes away 
My first competition 
Don't whoop me too bad!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

No worries, zaxef. Competitions are about socialization, not times, as far as I'm concerned.

Or maybe I just think that because I suck at cubing?


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> No worries, zaxef. Competitions are about socialization, not times, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Or maybe I just think that because I suck at cubing?



Oh I know lol - The biggest thing I'm looking forward to is finally meeting some other cubers face to face..
And watching them solve and whatnot.. And I do care about times in the sense that I want to do *my* best.. I know the others are much better than me 

And you don't suck heheh.. your 3x3 is better than mine, but I may give you a run for your money on 5x5 if you're doing it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, zaxef. Competitions are about socialization, not times, as far as I'm concerned.
> ...


heehee. I'll be sure to practice my 5x5 then, which I've pretty much never done.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Well my problem is that the only good 3x3 I had broke.. My other 3 are just horrible, the one that broke was storebought but it was broken in.. About 4 or 5 months worth of solving it 25+ times a day at least.
I have another storebought but it's horrible, and I have a decent cube.. I don't know what kind it is, it's real old.. but it has the chinese color scheme which kind of screws me up.
I won't have a 3x3 until C3 when I buy it from Dave 

and I won't have a 2x2 until C3 either, buying one from a fellow competitor 
My 4x4 is a paperweight... It locks up like every 2 turns
So all I have to practice is a 5x5 
5x5 is my favorite anyway so I guess it works out, it just sucks not being able to practice 3x3.. when I kind of need to for 5x5 

I've tried solving the 5x5 only as a 3x3 but it's not the same.. especially for learning algs


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well then, just get really good at 5x5!
If you practice enough, you're bound to fall in love with it.

I hated 2x2 at first, until I did an average of 100. Then I was addicted!


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never had a 2x2.. and using my shitty 4x4 as a 2x2 fails.. As well as my 6x6 since it pops..
So I'm looking forward to getting the 2x2 
I'm only signed up for 3x3 and 5x5 but I'm buying a DX 4x4 off Dave and a 2x2 off another competitor, so maybe I'll sign up for those too, even though I don't really know any 2x2 method other than solving it like 3x3 corners..
And I never practice 4x4.. but I do 5x5 a lot so it shouldn't be too bad right?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah. I'm sure if you practice 5x5 you'll beat me for sure, since I have a new 2x2 addiction.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm averaging about 2:35-2:40 (timed with my iPod.. Start the song when I start then look at the time when I'm done.. which is why it isn't in my sig lol, need to take a real timed average soon) with a 2:28 PB
Although in competition I might get nervous and go up to 2:50ish 
Maybe I'll get lucky and hit a sub 2:30 single.. ^_^
I'm curious to see how fast I can do a 4x4 though.. Maybe like 1:50-2:00?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha. You'll def. beat me at 5x5 then, unless I start practicing like crazy!
EDIT:
Actually, I just decided not to participate in 5x5 at all, so I can focus more time on smaller cubes, which I tend to like more. 234 is what I'm about. Mainly 23; hah


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol no worries, like you said... It's not just about the times 



> Actually, I just decided not to participate in 5x5 at all, so I can focus more time on smaller cubes, which I tend to like more. 234 is what I'm about. Mainly 23; hah


Oh great, so now I _will_ be in last place.. jeez.. lol  
jksjks


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zaxef.
I could do 5x5, and just fail miserably?


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yeah. I'm sure if you practice 5x5 you'll beat me for sure, since I have a new 2x2 addiction.



That's because it's the most important event. I kid, I kid.

anyway. I'm looking forward to this  I hope I can improve an adequate amount by it.

Zaxef, don't worry, 2:45 is definitely _not _last place .


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Zaxef.
> I could do 5x5, and just fail miserably?



You might as well just sign up for every event you have the puzzle for - More fun that way right?
You won't fail miserably, just try to beat your PB on your WCA profile 



Yalow said:


> That's because it's the most important event. I kid, I kid.
> 
> anyway. I'm looking forward to this  I hope I can improve an adequate amount by it.
> 
> Zaxef, don't worry, 2:45 is definitely _not _last place .



2x2 isn't an important event to me.. mostly because I don't own one.. But maybe next comp I'll be more serious about it.. learn a little Ortega or somethin 
I look forward to meeting everyone, for future reference.. Zaxef is also known as Dan Matheson and you'll be able to pick me out of a crowd quite easily.. Tall pale white kid with _really_ curly hair and wearing a Dakine backpack 

We'll see about that last part hehe, but as I said, if I came in last but I still did good compared to my own standards then I'll be happy.
One single under 2:45 will make me happy
Under 2:30 and I'll be thrilled


----------



## Edmund (Jun 29, 2009)

2x2 is the most beast puzzle.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah. I'm currently learning the CLLs. hopefully I can finish by C3.
I plan do learn all Sune cases today. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kit(Clement) *will* be attending this.



Fix'd. (short)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Kit(Clement) *will* be attending this.
> ...



I want this month to go faster... (July, that is)


----------



## Escher (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> yeah. I'm currently learning the CLLs. hopefully I can finish by C3.
> I plan do learn all Sune cases today. Any suggestions?



Learn them in pairs


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

4 sune cases down so far. I'll def finish sune today. The recog. is the only 'hard' part...


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 29, 2009)

Are there that many more algs for 2x2?
I guess they combine OLL and PLL at the same time right? Since there's only corners..
I just figured I'd use the 2look OLL algs to orient the corners then use PLL's to permute them :/

Might be slow but it works for now


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Are there that many more algs for 2x2?
> I guess they combine OLL and PLL at the same time right? Since there's only corners..
> I just figured I'd use the 2look OLL algs to orient the corners then use PLL's to permute them :/
> 
> Might be slow but it works for now


"they combine OLL and PLL"
That's what CLL is. 'corners of the last layer'

With the method you were thinking of, I get sub 8 average, so practicing that is perfectly fine; I just want to get really fast, and don't mind learning CLLs.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> yeah. I'm currently learning the CLLs. hopefully I can finish by C3.
> I plan do learn all Sune cases today. Any suggestions?



Yeah my suggestion is don't cram them all. I split each section up in to 2 days. Recognition is important and you don't want to learn all these algs if you are going to end up forgetting how to recognize them. If it works for you though ok. Oh and watch Rowe Hesslers videos they really help. (You may already be doing that).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have watched all of his videos, went over his recog. methods for each case, and have made a word document with my favorite algs.

Now all there is to do is learn them.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Are there that many more algs for 2x2?
> ...



Yes I assumed as much.. OLL+PLL for corners only = CLL
sub-8 is pretty good..
Is CLL part of Ortega or is that something different?


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 1, 2009)

I just realized that I can't come to C3...
*cries*

WHY DOES WATERLOO HAVE TO HAVE STUDENT LIFE 101 ON THE MOST AWESOMEST AND QUITE POSSIBLY THE BIGGEST REDEMPTION DAY OF MY LIFE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Are we having a cube meet in August, Dave?


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 1, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I just realized that I can't come to C3...
> *cries*
> 
> WHY DOES WATERLOO HAVE TO HAVE STUDENT LIFE 101 ON THE MOST AWESOMEST AND QUITE POSSIBLY THE BIGGEST REDEMPTION DAY OF MY LIFE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...



 that sucks..
Isn't school over now though? :/
"Student Life 101" doesn't sound _that_ important


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 1, 2009)

School is of course over, but university orientation / course selection takes place in July...

and July 25th just HAD to be the day that Waterloo hosted their orientation for next year's students...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> School is of course over, but university orientation / course selection takes place in July...
> 
> and July 25th just HAD to be the day that Waterloo hosted their orientation for next year's students...


 Waterloo is like... right beside Kitchener 
maybe you can still stay for part of it.




abr71310 said:


> Are we having a cube meet in August, Dave?





canadiancubing said:


> This competition will not have an after party, since the museum will close immediately after the competition itself. To make up for this, we will plan to have a cube meeting in August.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 1, 2009)

I am about to reserve my hotel because I am going to C3!  I hope to meet and re-meet a lot of cubers.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> I am about to reserve my hotel because I am going to C3!  I hope to meet and re-meet a lot of cubers.


yayyy! The last time I saw you was at TOF '07 (my first competition)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 2, 2009)

cool, my first compettiion^^

BTW when do i pay the fees??


GOAL:

sub 30 on 3x3
sub 60 o OH
magic....sub DNF


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> cool, my first compettiion^^
> 
> BTW when do i pay the fees??


during registration at the competition


----------



## Tortin (Jul 2, 2009)

So far....but my mom has agreed to drive me.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm doing good to prepare for this 
17/57 OLL's now
Full PLL

Need to learn a few more OLL's and all the last 2 edges algs for 5x5 before the competition


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 5, 2009)

why are there no competitions in western canada... there was one last year but that's it... !!

Also how come no megaminx? boo!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2009)

tanya33 said:


> why are there no competitions in western canada... there was one last year but that's it... !!


Vancouver Open Fall '09= September 12th, 2009



tanya33 said:


> Also how come no megaminx? boo!


 Not enough time, and there was megaminx at the last Toronto competition.


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> tanya33 said:
> 
> 
> > why are there no competitions in western canada... there was one last year but that's it... !!
> ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

tanya33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > tanya33 said:
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

tanya33 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > tanya33 said:
> ...


http://z15.invisionfree.com/canadianCUBING/index.php?showtopic=146&st=0&#last





Stachuk1992 said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php
> 
> 
> EDIT
> owait...it's not there? :/


It's not official yet


----------



## tanya33 (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks guy!! this is awesome


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 8, 2009)

too bad im moving to toronto on july 14 

so i missed two competitions


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 8, 2009)

I really hope I can swap between the two at will, if Dave is nice and lets me do just that (remember Sarah, how you ran away for Musicfest but still came back and did your second + final rounds?!).

I hope I can make it. I'll try, I PROMISE! NEVER GIVE UP!!! ^^


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I really hope I can swap between the two at will, if Dave is nice and lets me do just that (remember Sarah, how you ran away for Musicfest but still came back and did your second + final rounds?!).
> 
> I hope I can make it. I'll try, I PROMISE! NEVER GIVE UP!!! ^^


Teehee, yeah I remember that. Twas important that I attended Musicfest though, I had euphonium solos. 
You _should_ be allowed to compete in a round as long as the next one hasn't begun yet (i.e. you can do the first 3x3 round if the second 3x3 round hasn't started). Soooo, good luck with that ^^


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope I can swap between the two at will, if Dave is nice and lets me do just that (remember Sarah, how you ran away for Musicfest but still came back and did your second + final rounds?!).
> ...



Thanks again for that 

If there's any extra time (like there was at TOS), Does anyone know if there's any chance of adding another event? (Pyra, Sq1, Clock, etc)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...




Well, during lunch, I am willing to accept a challenge from any competitor in the following event:

OH BLD Rubik's Magic ItA (In the air) NS (no surface-touching).

OH BLD ItA NS Magic is my favorite event. Seriously.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd love to see Megaminx added but it'd probably be something that takes less time like Sq-1 or Pyraminx


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2009)

6 days until C3!

k so, since the museum closes right when the competition ends, maybe we can find a place to have an afterparty. I have some relatives who live in Kitchener, so my dad will ask them if they recommend a place.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2009)

GAH. I hate that my passport won't come in on time 

Wish I could make it


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 6 days until C3!
> 
> k so, since the museum closes right when the competition ends, maybe we can find a place to have an afterparty. I have some relatives who live in Kitchener, so my dad will ask them if they recommend a place.



Yeah, I was hoping someone would suggest an afterparty. We can always figure something out just at the competition if necessary. =D


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm also up for an afterparty, since I'll probably be staying in Kitchener that night.

My guesses for my times:

2x2: sub 5 single; sub 8 average
3x3: sub 20 single; sub 25 average
4x4: sub1:45 single; sub 2:00 average
5x5: pffft...I might not compete in this, since I never practice
OH: sub 40 single; sub 55 average
BLD: success 
OH Magic BLD ItA:
sub5 single(I need to mad practice for this); sub8 average


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> OH Magic BLD ItA:
> sub5 single(I need to mad practice for this); sub8 average


Just for fun, can you do one of your official magic solves oh-bld-ita?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > OH Magic BLD ItA:
> ...


You don't understand.
I'm doing *all* of the magic solves OHBLDItA.
Be prepared...I haven't used both hands to solve a magic in a few weeks.
I find that they need to be re-strung much less often now, which I like.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...




this will be interesting


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


yes it will. It's the only magical event I've practiced in weeks, so I might as well be entertaining


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2009)

It shall be youtube'd if you weren't planning on doing so already. =p


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



now I want to be your judge


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2009)

3 days, 32 minutes
Well, I've decided to have my mp3 player at C3, as well as on the way there, and I'll be sure to listen to Sexy Move for at least 3 hours that day 
In other news, it looks like I suck at OH, and I'll be getting nowhere near what I previously expected, but OH ItA BLD magic is looking good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2009)

In the past hour, I have found out that I'm headed to South Africa tomorrow.
My grandfather had an aneurism, and there's a good chance he may lose his leg, or worse.
Because of this, I will not be attending C3.
I will miss you all dearly.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2009)

C^3 is tomorrowwwww 
*runs into a door*



kippy33 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping someone would suggest an afterparty. We can always figure something out just at the competition if necessary. =D



my dad just looked at some of the restaurants nearby, and found a nice place 

New York Pita Co, it's on the block that's just west of the museum (82 King Street West). I doubt it will be crowded, and there are plenty of seats.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 25, 2009)

:/ that sucks.. I'm sorry man
I'll see the rest of you tomorrow!

Edit: By the way.. to reduce "shock value"... I'm covered in hives from an allergic reaction to antibiotics (throat infection).... So yea.. Please try not to stare LOL


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> C^3 is tomorrowwwww
> *runs into a door*
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO @ the door part.
Unfortunately my dad has organized dinner with one of his work friends at 4, so we'll probably be there until around 8pm-ish. I doubt anybody would be at the restaurant that late.

Sorry, Sarah & co. Maybe in Sept.!!! =)


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 25, 2009)

everyone!
if you lube your cube with miracle whip it will make you do well at C^3, witch iz tumarurr.
suave suave suave suave suaveeeeeee.
cubing is bosssss.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 25, 2009)

omg... I just looked at the site...
2:30 limit for 5x5 and 1:30 limit for 4x4? Since when :/
I'm so boned...

There are only 17 people in Canada that can do it under 2:30..
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=Canada&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

I don't think that's really fair... :/


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 25, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I'm so boned...



Sorry, I couldn't resist XD


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> omg... I just looked at the site...
> 2:30 limit for 5x5 and 1:30 limit for 4x4? Since when :/
> I'm so boned...
> 
> ...



I think its very fair, I'd even say a bit generous. Dave has a schedule to keep, and he can't have someone tying up a timer with a bunch of 4-5 minute solves. 

This is clearly your first competition, you will understand afterward.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 26, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> everyone!
> if you lube your cube with miracle whip it will make you do well at C^3, witch iz tumarurr.
> suave suave suave suave suaveeeeeee.
> cubing is bosssss.



Are you serious? I didn't have any miracle whip...is that why I did so badly in the finals?


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 26, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > omg... I just looked at the site...
> ...



I'm not 4-5 mins... I got 2:42 and 2:49 >_>
3 mins would have been fair, imo


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2009)

I heard that Harris was *finally* beaten.

I knew you could do it Limebacker.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea Eric won 3 events, and won 3 DIY's.. and sold me one since the merch counter sold out hehe


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2009)

Did Justin win 2x2?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 26, 2009)

NOO!!! I'm unable to go to Ontario and might not get the chance of a comp for quite a while!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 26, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> 3 mins would have been fair, imo


Why is 3:00 fair? Because you can achieve that? Many people can get 3:00 without too much work. If that means that an extra 20 people are going to get an extra 3 solves, that 60 more scrambles and solves that needs to be worked into the schedule. There's always a tradeoff. Would you prefer to have a longer 4x4x4 round and no 5x5 round?



miniGOINGS said:


> NOO!!! I'm unable to go to Ontario and might not get the chance of a comp for quite a while!



You should've been like Connor and come to the Minnesota Open. Are there a lot of cubers in Winnipeg that would come down to Fargo or Grand Forks?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Did Justin win 2x2?


yup, he got a sub4 average in the finals 


DID YOU KNOW??...coming soon


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2009)

gee.....

i had to leave early cuz we're still getting everything into the new house 

did i miss anything??


(BTW i was acting kinda awakward today )


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> gee.....
> 
> i had to leave early cuz we're still getting everything into the new house
> 
> ...


yes you were acting awkward, you kept shaking people's hands XD

Eric won in 3x3 (11.88avg) and 4x4 (58.8x)


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you know...

-Brendon is the man of 1000 averages?
-You can make yellow?
-Eric Limeback bribed all three Oakvillian cubers to use one of their cubes?
-Sarah really is the DNF princess?
-Kit and I raced for almost every 4x4 solve?
-Sarah and I are amazing at teamsolving when we cheat?
-Daniel (Zaxef) is a pretty cool guy?
-Eric is amazing at BLD? His third solve (which DNF'd, unfortunately) was 23 second memo?
-Right before the finals (that Eric won) he kept saying how he was going to do terrible because his cube was bad?
-Brendon placed in every event he entered?
-I fail at 4x4?
-Peter Stulp won magic AGAIN?
-Eric is really, really good at 4x4 if he has a good cube?

and I like 2x2.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> yes you were acting awkward, you kept shaking people's hands XD




not THAT....i shake hands whenever i meet new peoples

i was taught to do so by my asian parents:fp


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Did you know...
> 
> -Brendon is the man of 1000 averages?
> -You can make yellow?
> ...



-during lunch, Kit, Justin, Jai and I searched for a Tim Horton's which didn't exist? 
- I DNF'd in 4x4 because I slammed down the cube during the last two solves, which caused them to turn?
-Eric carries around lots of quaters, and gives them to people who lend him their cubes?
-I have 9 consecutive official DNFs in BLD
-Sam Lambert didn't come
-only 1 new person signed my canadiancubing shirt?
-only 5 people stayed for 'the afterparty'?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



-non of my cubes are lubed?
-everyone seemed to be playing with the 360 all the time


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


-That we lost Brendon during our search for the mysterious Tim Horton's?
-I got 4.5 on a 2x2 scramble that I probably could have done sub 3? 
-I was pretty sure my first round 2x2 average was sub 4 (it wasn't)
-In the middle of one of Eric's 5x5 solves Bill yelled (while playing with a Rubik's 360) "YES! I GOT ONE IN!" sitting right next to Eric.
-That the story behind "making yellow" is that Brendon had done 3 of his 5x5 solves, and was playing with the colouring screen on the wall. Simone asked him if he was finished his 5x5 solves to which he replied "HOW DO YOU MAKE YELLOW?"?
-That he later drew a picture of a Unicorn on that wall?
-That he also drew a Giraffe with another Unicorn asking "WHAT UP G-RAFF?"
-Kit introduced Bill and I to a game in which you have to swap your hands on a stackmat as fast as possible?
-I lent out both my 2x2's during the first round?
-I suspected who Zaxef was for a while, and was debating with Thompson whether or not to call out his name? When I did, he turned to someone and said "Oh, he was right here all along."? XD (I was selling him a 2x2)


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2009)

more:

-I used a colour scheme that had purple instead of yellow, and yellow instead of orange?
-I was hoping to buy light blue stickers, so I wouldn't confuse the dark blue with the purple?
-they were sold out of the light blue stickers?
-I messed up F2L a few times, because I got blue and purple mixed up?
-I found out during 'the afterparty' that Kit had light blue stickers?


edit:

-at the museum, we could hear an ocarina playing "Song of Storms", and we found out that LOTS of us has played The Legend of Zelda; The Ocarina of Time (and Kit thinks it's because we're all nerds)


----------



## Jai (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> -during lunch, Kit, Justin, Jai and I searched for a Tim Horton's which didn't exist?
> - I DNF'd in 4x4 because I slammed down the cube during the last two solves, which caused them to turn?
> -Eric carries around lots of quaters, and gives them to people who lend him their cubes?
> -I have 9 consecutive official DNFs in BLD
> ...


Yeah, I found the Tim Horton's on the way back home. It's far, far away, near the highway. Also, Sam accidentally registered for C3 (he confused it with CO, where he actually will be at), and could not remove his registration because he had deleted his registration email.
Edit: Yeah, Justin, that one ball that Bill got in while Eric was doing 5x5 was a complete fluke - I was there with him.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Did Justin win 2x2?
> ...




YYYYYYYYYEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!

Dude, 3.96 = 12th in the world!

You're the man Justin!


----------



## anderson26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Peter goes to my school and the only event he practices is magic. That is why he does so bad on the rubik's cube.


----------



## Kian (Jul 26, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Zaxef said:
> ...



No, 3 minutes would have been in your interest. The only way it's unfair is if different people need to meet different standards at the same competition. It's fair, you just don't like it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 26, 2009)

-that there are about three different streets named 'King Street' in Kitchener?
-that this makes it very difficult to get home?
-that James would probably make being an arrogant American a criminal offense in Canada? (and that he doesn't wake up in the morning)
-that there will be pandas in the prize packs for CO?
-that I accidently took one of the stopwatches with me afterwards?
-that I left it with Sarah/Justin/Brendon despite incidentally running into Dave 10 minutes later?
-that US Customs get bored with their job and ask you to solve cubes to give them entertainment?


----------



## Escher (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, I just tried your damn scrambles (thank you Justin):

F U' F U' F U' R F2 U
R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R U'
U2 F U2 F R' F2 U F' U2
U F2 R' F2 R U R U'
R F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U2


Average: 2.32
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Individual Times:
1. (3.81) 
2. (1.11) 
3. 1.77 
4. 2.42 
5. 2.77 

I would actually have killed for these in UK Masters, I really would 
Still, very well done Justin for the new NR and sub 4 average (and you didn't even get the 2nd scramble :O) 

EDIT: Solutions:

1. y2 F' R' F R (U2) L' U2 L U2 R U' L' U (13)
2. x2 F' (R' F R2 U' R2 F R) U (9)
3. z2 L' U2 (F' R F2 U2 R F) U2 (9)
4. x y R U' R' U' (RUR'U' R'FRF') (12)
5. y L2 U L2 (U2) R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' (13)

gives an average of 11.2 moves per solve, which is rather nice


----------



## Edmund (Jul 27, 2009)

3.69
3.28
dnf
2.46
3.84
I did good on them but I would have lost to Justin because I fail on smaller things (magic, 2x2) in comp. So yeah


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2009)

the results are up  woot

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CanadianCubingClassic2009


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 27, 2009)

> -Daniel (Zaxef) is a pretty cool guy.






> -I suspected who Zaxef was for a while, and was debating with Thompson whether or not to call out his name? When I did, he turned to someone and said "Oh, he was right here all along."? XD (I was selling him a 2x2)


Lol I was looking at people's nametags.. I felt so creepy.. and I looked at you like 10 times.. I figured you heard me telling my mom I was looking for someone to buy a 2x2 from 
Thanks again btw 

Yay I have a WCA profile now 

Did you know..
- I have the most inconsistent times of all the competitors? (3x3) 
- I had never solved a 2x2 in my life before the day of the competition
- I had never solved a 4x4 either!
- My 5x5 times were only ~20 seconds slower than my 4x4 :|

Overall, for my first competition, I'm quite pleased.. My 2x2 and 4x4 times weren't that great, and some of my 3x3 times were horrendous, but I still got around my usual 26-28 average on some solves where I wasn't REALLY nervous or messing up (see 1:01.33 solve LOL -_-)... but my 5x5 is right around what I average so I was really pleased with that one..
Solving beside Harris Chan made me really nervous on the second solve though haha


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Did you know..
> - I have the most inconsistent times of all the competitors? (3x3)
> - I had never solved a 2x2 in my life before the day of the competition
> - I had never solved a 4x4 either!
> - My 5x5 times were only ~20 seconds slower than my 4x4 :|



did you just learn the 4x4 parities that day? XD


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know..
> ...



I have a 6x6 so I knew the algs... the OLL parity is on 5x5/7x7 too so I knew that one, but I only know the one other parity alg for 4x4, the PLL edge swap one..
I'm slowly getting used to the 4x4 now, I replaced the tiles with stickers and I'm getting my times down a little bit at a time 

I need to learn all the 4x4 Parity Algs, 5x5 Last Edge Algs, and full OLL by Canadian Open, hopefully :|


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 28, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> > -Daniel (Zaxef) is a pretty cool guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you know there were like, 4 daniels at the comp. so every time the judge called "daniel" we all turned


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> you know there were like, 4 daniels at the comp. so every time the judge called "daniel" we all turned



Lol yes that was getting pretty funny.. but eventually they figured out who was who.. apparently my last name is hard to say.. almost every judge asked how to pronounce it
I've never had people have trouble with it lol :|


----------

